# Fuji Opus111



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

Any ideas what afair price for this bike is?


PHILLET BRAZED LUGGED STEEL CONSTRUCTION

CHROME LUGGED STEEL FUJI FORK

FULL SUNTOUR SUPERB PRO GROUPO

6 SPD DOWNTUBE SHIFTER NON-INDEXED

GRAND COMP BRAKE CALIPER WITH MATCHING GRAND COMP LEVERS THAT ARE DRILLED OUT(BRAND NEW HOODS

PEARL NINE STEM WITH NITTO MOD55 ROAD BAR

SHIMANO 600 WHEEL SET LIKE NEW

SUNTOUR SUPERB PRO PEDALS WITH CHRISTOF LEATHER STRAPS

MATCHING FUJI SUEDE SADDLE AND MATCHING CABLE HOUSING
Thanks for any input.


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

Well thanks $350 is what it went for thanks for the lack of input!!!!!


----------



## cesarq641 (May 30, 2007)

richk said:


> Well thanks $350 is what it went for thanks for the lack of input!!!!!


I picked up a Fuji Opus III myself about 1 month ago. Nice old road bike. Wanted to try road biking, and I figured this would be a good way to start. I think the year is about 1985. Has top of the line components ( for 1985 !!) on it and in good shape. It weighs about 20 lbs. Tried looking for a Fuji catalog of this era, but unable to find one with the Opus in it.
If anyone knows where I can get more info onthis bike, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*I want an OPUS III!*

Wanted one since I was a teenager. The one described is likely from the late 70's early 80's. (t was lugged, not filet brazed.) I used to have a catalog. $350 is a steal!


----------



## cesarq641 (May 30, 2007)

OperaLover said:


> Wanted one since I was a teenager. The one described is likely from the late 70's early 80's. (t was lugged, not filet brazed.) I used to have a catalog. $350 is a steal!



Do you know where I can get or at least see an old 85 Fuji catalog or any old catalog with information on the OPUS?? From what I have learned, it was second in line only to the "professional". Wondering what the difference was. I got mine for less than 350.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*You're Killling me!*

Difference was components. As I recall, the the top three were the Professional, Ace, and OPus III. Ace had Dura Ace, Pro (Campy?) and the OPUS (SUperbe Pro). Frames were essentially identical. (Different bars, stems, etc.) 

If I can find some time, I will look for the catalog. (I had a picture of the OPUS III over my desk in college. The closest I got was the TEAM FUJI, which I upgraded with Superbe Pro brakes.) 

Less than $350!!! ARRGH!


----------



## cesarq641 (May 30, 2007)

*opus III*



OperaLover said:


> Difference was components. As I recall, the the top three were the Professional, Ace, and OPus III. Ace had Dura Ace, Pro (Campy?) and the OPUS (SUperbe Pro). Frames were essentially identical. (Different bars, stems, etc.)
> 
> If I can find some time, I will look for the catalog. (I had a picture of the OPUS III over my desk in college. The closest I got was the TEAM FUJI, which I upgraded with Superbe Pro brakes.)
> 
> Less than $350!!! ARRGH!



Thank you for looking !! Yesterday I was able to find out the rear derailler was manufactured by Suntour in mid 1983 (by the date code). So my Opus III is probably a 1983 or 1984?? Well, if you get a chance to find that catalog, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

OperaLover said:


> Difference was components. As I recall, the the top three were the Professional, Ace, and OPus III. Ace had Dura Ace, Pro (Campy?) and the OPUS (SUperbe Pro). Frames were essentially identical. (Different bars, stems, etc.)
> 
> If I can find some time, I will look for the catalog. (I had a picture of the OPUS III over my desk in college. The closest I got was the TEAM FUJI, which I upgraded with Superbe Pro brakes.)
> 
> Less than $350!!! ARRGH!


If Opus had Superbe Pro on the same frame, then it was the best of the three, regardless of price. Quality and perfromace was Superbe Pro>Dura Ace>Campy, even thought the price was Campy>Dura Ace>Superbe Pro


----------



## cesarq641 (May 30, 2007)

Reynolds531 said:


> If Opus had Superbe Pro on the same frame, then it was the best of the three, regardless of price. Quality and perfromace was Superbe Pro>Dura Ace>Campy, even thought the price was Campy>Dura Ace>Superbe Pro


From what I have read, the top of the line bikes always had campagnolo on them, regardless if they didn't perform quite as well as the japanese brands. Well, I guess I got lucky in picking this bike up. I was just looking for a decent old bike to start getting into road biking. From my quick research, I was able to get enough info telling me that the opus III was a very good bike for its time. Ikept bidding on it until I got it.

I have been looking to get some more info on this 83/84 bike. "opera lover" says he might have a 1983 catalog. Do you know where I might find some more info on this 1983/84 Fuji?


----------

